# Shop storage



## Brento (Jan 22, 2022)

Would love to see everyones shop storage ideas and designs. Im trying to figure out a good way to store countersinks of different angles nicely and strap clamps of different sizes. Im sure everyone would benefit from this post seeing others ideas!


----------



## Just for fun (Jan 22, 2022)

I'm always interested in the way other people store things.

Tim


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

Storage in the shop
					

I saw some neat storage in the shop in others posts . Would like to copy some of those ideas. But thought I would show some of my storage to reciprocate. I am out of floor space, out of wall space... something has to give. Been adding metal shelving.. but for the hardware, and small tools, aside...




					www.hobby-machinist.com


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 22, 2022)

Put your stuff in the box you just got . That's what came out of it !


----------



## Brento (Jan 22, 2022)

@mmcmdl i could but i want to store things methodically atleast!


----------



## KevinM (Jan 22, 2022)

Chronological order, the rarely used stuff is in the bottom of the pile, the frequently used are towards the top..


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 22, 2022)

Brento said:


> @mmcmdl i could but i want to store things methodically atleast!


You know my method !


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> You know my method !


yep, which is why you have spent the last 2 months trying to reach your floor... you are getting close though. I remember you saying 
LOOK WHAT I FOUND


----------



## Brento (Jan 22, 2022)

Lol aint that the truth @woodchucker


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 22, 2022)

I'll have to post some pics of the basement tonight . I'm listening to I 105 Time Machine out of Pa. and straightening up .


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

@Brento   A little friendly shaming/cajoling never hurts to energize someone.  I think we can take credit for putting a fire under his Arse.


----------



## mmcmdl (Jan 22, 2022)

LOL , more like I had to clean up just to get to the radio .


----------



## sdelivery (Jan 22, 2022)

The only reason it's that funny is I am there.


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 22, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> LOL , more like I had to clean up just to get to the radio .


radio... I can't get a good signal here. Mostly they fade in an out.. I have to put it into mono mode to get most stations... I started using my computer for listening. I listen to one of the college stations... Fordham University... very diverse range of music, from 50s , 60s, - current.

But glad you found your floor, so you can walk over to the radio you didn't know you had down there.


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

mmcmdl said:


> LOL , more like I had to clean up just to get to the radio .


Now that had me giggle a little.

@woodchucker not at all. I sometimes need to light a fire under myself to move onto things.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 23, 2022)

Storage is one of my problems...

We find a shelf or file cabinet that can be used to organize.

Get it filled up but now more space for stuff...

Another estate sale and more stuff....

Never ends...

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 23, 2022)

I would like more vertical space, if I had it, I would have shelves over my machines. It would make it a usable space.  Those big racks for pallets would be perfect.  I don't know if they have various length horizontals... I think they do. The problem is my ceiling is only about 7 feet.  But to me, this is the most useful way to use the space, vertically. 

Guys with big shops can still benefit. Guys with tall shops but less floor space can easily benefit. And if you have any type of forklift, walk behind or drive... you can even put machines on the rack. Putting a lightly used but valuable machine up is a great way to save floor space.

I am out of space and desperate for more space. I keep trying to clean up so I can fit more.. But I'm losing the battle. Since I am a woodworker as well, I need space to build and space to assemble..


----------



## rabler (Jan 23, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> I would like more vertical space, if I had it, I would have shelves over my machines.


New shop will have 12' ceilings.  I'm thinking I will build out a 4' deep shelf at 8' up all around the perimeter of the building, much of that with a 3' wide workbench underneath.  Lots of horizontal space for things to accumulate.


----------



## Janderso (Jan 23, 2022)

I just ordered a gallon of Mobil Vactra #2 Way oil.
I was organizing this morning and found a 5 gallon container of the same thing. Full. My lathe uses it in the apron and I use it for the mill one pumper. I can't remember what the surface grinder uses, it holds 15 gallons.
To the OP, don't have layers of unseen stuff. Surprises lurk in those dark spaces.
You don't want my advice


----------



## Janderso (Jan 23, 2022)

rabler said:


> I will build out a 4' deep shelf at 8' up


Whew, stuff could get lost for decades up there.


----------



## rabler (Jan 23, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Whew, stuff could get lost for decades up there.


Jeff, much worst than that, as I have "stuff" scattered across 3 buildings already.  Who knows what is in the boxes over the kitchenette by the barns?  And that building is only 3 years old.  We've only lived here for 4 years ...


----------



## woodchucker (Jan 23, 2022)

rabler said:


> New shop will have 12' ceilings.  I'm thinking I will build out a 4' deep shelf at 8' up all around the perimeter of the building, much of that with a 3' wide workbench underneath.  Lots of horizontal space for things to accumulate.


4x8, what will you be using to support them?

The great thing about having shelves above, is you can organize by machine above, add light below, and store less used on the next level above the first. 

how do you get to the back... a forklift.   For plain shelves, you'll have to dig, or use some lazy susan, or kitchen cabinetry type solutions of moving things back and forth.


----------



## rabler (Jan 23, 2022)

woodchucker said:


> 4x8, what will you be using to support them?
> 
> The great thing about having shelves above, is you can organize by machine above, add light below, and store less used on the next level above the first.
> 
> how do you get to the back... a forklift.   For plain shelves, you'll have to dig, or use some lazy susan, or kitchen cabinetry type solutions of moving things back and forth.


I'm thinking there will be a lot of W6x9 in my future.    I also figure on building a rolling ladder staircase much like used at the big box stores for the employees to reach the high shelves,  something that puts my head just below the ceiling so I can easily lean in and get smaller items.


----------



## strantor (Jan 23, 2022)

rabler said:


> New shop will have 12' ceilings.  I'm thinking I will build out a 4' deep shelf at 8' up all around the perimeter of the building, much of that with a 3' wide workbench underneath.  Lots of horizontal space for things to accumulate.


I am in the process of doing this. I am in the middle of a bit reorganization project. Would love to post ideas here but the material I have currently wouldn't look like anything to emulate.

I am using old used pallet racking from a defunct warehouse. It's like erector set, make it how you want it. Very high load capacity. There is a bit of a challenge where they meet at 90 degrees in the corners, it makes a hard-to-access corner. But I get around this by welding the horizontals to their perpendicular counterparts and the cutting the legs off from under them.


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

So i was going through a strap kit that i got recently that was in a box. I found a couple washers i have questions about one washer has a convex face and i have another washer with a concave face. I assume they would be going together. But i would like to know what would they be good for???


----------



## strantor (Jan 23, 2022)

I got confused between the two threads, meant to post this here

Post in thread 'Storage in the shop' https://www.hobby-machinist.com/threads/storage-in-the-shop.95391/post-919046


----------



## Brento (Jan 23, 2022)

it can be posted in both. I didnt realize that OP made that post. But we can make one of these as the main post and maybe it can get tagged as a POTD type of post where everyone posts their ideas.  I love seeing shop tours and posts bc of this idea of finding storage ideas.


----------



## davidpbest (Jan 23, 2022)

My storage setup is documented here.









						Tool Storage Mill & Lathe
					

This is how my tooling for the PM935 mill and PM1340 lathe are stored.




					www.flickr.com


----------



## tq60 (Jan 23, 2022)

Pallet racking is wonderful stuff.

Got a trailer load and stored outside as shop was not done at time.

What a pain it is to paint!

Got assorted sizes and shop is limited downstairs, 10 feet is practical limit but most were under that.

There were some 12 footers that we cut shorter for use along the fence outside.

The cut off chunks we hung from steel floor joists for second floor.

There are columns by wall so these required a vertical on both sides of column.

Away from wall it was clear so single used here.

Cut and made custom beams to fit.

So over the top of the man door and tool boxes and other items where floor support not practical it hangs from ceiling.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## strantor (Jan 24, 2022)

tq60 said:


> Pallet racking is wonderful stuff.
> 
> Got a trailer load and stored outside as shop was not done at time.
> 
> ...


I'm having trouble visualizing some of that. If you have any pictures I would be interested in seeing.


----------



## tq60 (Jan 31, 2022)

The columns are rolled 12 GA steel C back to back take I beams, the floor joists are 6 inch tall 12 GA Z.

First photo shows the front column with the tie bar to the back column.

You can see the left rear column on the left and the back beams.

Second photo is from the end of the shop looking towards opposite end.

The tool crib is in the first bay so the floor supporting racking would take too much space.

Second bay with man door same thing.

Third bay had cabinets on the floor and with the stairs it would reduce the fit.

The bays are 12 feet on centers.


Last photo shows the top of 2 columns, they are bolted to the Z with 2 each 5/8 bolts using the built in holes.

There is another column on the opposite side of the post.

Splicing the beams was a challenge as there are different sizes so you need matching ones.

Yo cut the end of one off with band saw. Make square with BP Mill then cut opposite end from another beam, rather measure from opposite end and cut a bit long, square up then trim to fit.

Clamp the thing 5 ways to insure it stays straight and tack weld it.

Test fit then weld.

The 3 back beams are all same length.

End front beams same length with center one longer.

Since the forklift cannot get to these the weight is limited to my ability, the beams were rated at 5k lbs per pair before welding, likely well more than I will ever get up there.

We did similar when we needed 6 10 ft beams for another bay and only had 2.

Made frame with 2 of extra chunks same as these and placed the 10 ft beams top and bottom allowing 4 more to be built using the frame as guide.













Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60 (Jan 31, 2022)

Bin cart finally with bins.

Years ago we scored a rolling bin cart from estate sale for a song...and we cannot sing...

Grainger sells same unit, $500.00 at the time, $996.00 now.

It did not have any bins, just a well made cart rated for 1200 pounds.

The bins were about 4 bucks each, so 112 of them was out of budget.

Had some assorted and picked up some at yard sales but wanted to get right ones.

Found a medical supply at a buck each, made orderand got ship date, then got a call stating old price and no stock.

Amazon was 45 bucks for 12 before, they remembered we carted them one time, sent, sent email advising price increase to 60, no thanks.

Was checking ebay, 6 to 8 bucks each, pass.

Even found some warehouse place with great price but when purchase went through PayPal to a person's name I could not pronounce red flag.

After 2 months PayPal refund.

So a every once in awhile ebay search finally paid off.

Did you know MSC has an Ebay store?

We looked on a Saturday, nothing Sunday while taking break looking and wife suggests ebay, told here no good but looked anyway and the usual suspects 12 for 60 bucks or as much as 9 bucks each.

But we scroll down a bit and find cases of 24 for 38 bucks!

Only 8 boxes available, we only need 5 so placed the order.

The cart comes with durham made in mexico, 4 bucks each.

Akro mills are same but much more $$$

These are Quantum made in USA, look identical to both the Akro mills and durham.

Must have been a clearance item it MSC.

Their ebay store has lots of items, not sure of price relative to actual but somewhere else to look.

We entered items in our database to make the labels, very efficient storage as many empty bins, may move hardware into this thing.

Have a bunch of assorted sized bins leftover now, need to find some place to use them now...
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------



## tq60 (Jan 31, 2022)

Janderso said:


> Whew, stuff could get lost for decades up there.


Lost...

Forgot you had it...

We have spreadsheet that lives in a computer in the shop, also building database to make it easier.

Sheet has colums for categories to allow for sorting by that as well as description of items then location.

Category allows for filtering hardware or tools or you can just hit ctrl f for general search.

Our cardboard bin boxes were somewhere in the shop...

Placed them 2 years ago, and they were 8 feet up, on the back of a 44 inch deep pallet rack.

So said the computer...

Well hidden behind the taller items placed in front.

Sent from my SM-G781V using Tapatalk


----------

